# mike c's equipment



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

monitors:
Sony 40" LCD KLV-V40A10 / (known as XBR elsewhere KDL-V40XBR1)

receivers and amps:
Yamaha Rx-v640
Rotel RMB1066
Harman Kardon 3480

players:
Pioneer Dv-233
Pioneer 525K
Sony K82P

speakers:
JBL SCS150 HTIB
Infinity Beta 50, Beta C360, Beta 10
Velodyne CHT-15R / DLS-5000R
Axiom EP500
JBL Soundpoint SP6C

soon to arrive:
Yamaha Rx-v2600
Rotel RMB1077
34" Sony CRT KV-HR34M61/PH (known elsewhere as XBR KD-34XBR970)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What do you have for video Mike?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

our model numbers are different but I will edit post #1


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

monitors:
Sony 40" LCD KLV-V40A10 / (known as XBR elsewhere KDL-V40XBR1)

receivers and amps:
Yamaha Rx-v640
Rotel RMB1066
Rotel RMB1077
Harman Kardon 3480

players:
Pioneer Dv-233
Pioneer 525K
Sony K82P

speakers:
JBL SCS150 HTIB
Infinity Beta 50, Beta C360, Beta 10
Velodyne CHT-15R / DLS-5000R
Axiom EP500
JBL Soundpoint SP6C

soon to arrive:
Yamaha Rx-v2600
34" Sony CRT KV-HR34M61/PH (known elsewhere as XBR KD-34XBR970)

Wishlist


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

monitors:
Sony 40" LCD KLV-V40A10 / (known as XBR elsewhere KDL-V40XBR1)

receivers and amps:
Harman Kardon AVR335
Yamaha Rx-v640
Rotel RMB1066
Rotel RMB1077
Harman Kardon 3480

players:
Pioneer DV490VS (HDMI 1080i upconverting)
Pioneer Dv-233
Pioneer 525K
Sony K82P

speakers:
JBL SCS150 HTIB
Infinity Beta 50, Beta C360, Beta 10
Velodyne CHT-15R / DLS-5000R
Axiom EP500
JBL Soundpoint SP6C

soon to arrive:
a new subwoofer

Wishlist


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Mike... you've been adding/upgrading I see.

Btw... you can now use our Members Photo Gallery to host your pics if you want. I'm thinking it's nicer than Photobucket... but I ain't sure. It may still need some tweaking. It's new to me, but it's a sho-nuff popular gallery for a bunch of forums.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

yup ... here's something new, my new LCD tv
I'll try the member's gallery.

monitors:
Sony 40" LCD KLV-V40A10 / (known as XBR elsewhere KDL-V40XBR1)
Samsung LA40R71B

receivers and amps:
Harman Kardon AVR335
Yamaha Rx-v640
Rotel RMB1066
Rotel RMB1077
Harman Kardon 3480
Behringer A500

players:
Pioneer DV696KS (HDMI 1080i upconverting)
Pioneer DV490VS (HDMI 1080i upconverting)
Pioneer Dv-233
Pioneer 525K
Sony K82P

speakers:
JBL SCS150 HTIB
Infinity Beta 50, Beta C360, Beta 10
Velodyne CHT-15R / DLS-5000R
Axiom EP500
JBL Soundpoint SP6C
Velodyne Digital Drive 18

soon to arrive:
SVS PB12 Plus x 2

Wishlist


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I meant to put the link in the post above but forgot... if you wanna try it out. The Members Gallery forum will soon link to the new Member Photo Gallery.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/photopost


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

monitors:
Sony 40" LCD KLV-V40A10 / (known as XBR elsewhere KDL-V40XBR1)
Samsung LA40R71B
Panasonic AE1000E Projector

receivers and amps:
Denon AVR2307
Harman Kardon AVR335
Yamaha Rx-v640
Rotel RMB1066
Rotel RMB1077
Harman Kardon 3480
Behringer A500 x 4
Velodyne SMS-1 x 2

players:
Sony PS3
Toshiba HD DVD A35 Player
Denon DCD-685 CD player
Pioneer DV600VS (HDMI 1080p upconvertin)
Pioneer DV696KS (HDMI 1080i upconverting)
Pioneer DV490VS (HDMI 1080i upconverting)
Pioneer Dv-233
Pioneer 525K
Sony K82P

speakers:
JBL SCS150 HTIB
Infinity Beta 50, Beta C360, Beta 10
KEF Q1
Polk Audio Rti4
Velodyne CHT-15R / DLS-5000R x 2
Axiom EP500
JBL Soundpoint SP6C x 6 pairs
Velodyne Digital Drive 18

soon to arrive:
Elemental Designs A7-450 x 2


----------

